# Some of the Recent Hacks I have found.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you wind up with a service upgrade after?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The flood of cheap unqualified CL specailist will be keeping professionals busy for years to come after the recession ends. Rewiring of what they did or complete rewiring after the fire.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

The Last picture was taken on a service call about a "Non working Range", After about 6 calls to the service manger and some emails of pictures. I was told to repair it so it would be safe until next week when the regular service tech could change out the service and rewire the hack.
The other pictures.. I ended up pulling wire, and trying to find a 2 pole square D QOB at 6pm on a Friday night!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RHWilks said:


> The Last picture was taken on a service call about a "Non working Range", After about 6 calls to the service manger and some emails of pictures. I was told to repair it so it would be safe until next week when the regular service tech could change out the service and rewire the hack.
> The other pictures.. I ended up pulling wire, and trying to find a 2 pole square D QOB at 6pm on a Friday night!


That's good sounds like you got the extra work..:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

What's the split-bolt wire doing? Looks like #10 coming from...what is that? Looks like heavy SO cord, like #6 or 4?


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

The split bolts and it changes to #10 to feed the dryer. Notice the #10's on the left hand main lug. If you look at my avatar, those wires feed that disconnect. It was a total mess. Best part every connection was loose...like 4 or 5 turns!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

well the good news is....uhm, he did a good job on the splits. Crazy nothing has melted, for a zinsco too.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> The flood of cheap unqualified CL specailist will be keeping professionals busy for years to come after the recession ends. Rewiring of what they did or complete rewiring after the fire.


 
very true

there's a marketability to it all too, just gotta zen with it.....

~CS~


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Whats up with the 2 #10s going to one main lug at the top left??


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You know guys,,,,,,, F'n robots are not gonna be smart enough to take away our job. They will never figure out this kinda chit in a million years. How to repair the crap the handy dandy guys create for us to fix. And a robot will blow a fuse when it comes across an emt offset box connector trying to understand why . So with that in mind, start charging more and more and more.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

A robot can become a plumber though. Simple. Measure, cut , crimp, solder, make hole, bla bla bla. The poor plumbers are gonna be out of a job.


----------

